# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  التعريف بتونس كبلد سياحي مع اهم المعلومات حوله

## Fannan1

تونس 
 بلد يقع في شمال أفريقيا يحده من الشمال والشرق البحر الأبيض المتوسط، ومن  الغرب الجزائر (965 كم) ومن الجنوب الشرقي ليبيا (459 كم). عاصمتها مدينة  تونس. واسمها الرسمي الجمهورية التونسية. تبلغ مساحة الجمهورية التونسية  162.155 كم2[6]. تمتد الصحراء الكبرى على 30 % من الأراضي التونسية بينما  تغطي باقي المساحة تربة خصبة محاذية للبحر. لعبت تونس أدوارا هامة في  التاريخ القديم منذ عهد الأمازيغ والفينيقيين والقرطاجيين وقد عرفت باسم  مقاطعة أفريقيا إبان الحكم الروماني لها. وقد دارت حروب بين قرطاج وروما لا  تزال إلى الآن أحد أهم حروب العهد القديم كما كانت تسمى مطمور روما لما  كانت توفره من منتجات فلاحية. فتحها المسلمون في القرن السابع الميلادي  وأسسوا فيها مدينة القيروان سنة 50 هـ لتكون أول مدينة إسلامية في شمال  أفريقيا. 
أهم مدنها: تونس، صفاقس، سوسة، قابس، بنزرت، القيروان، باجة، قفصة  *أصل التسمية* 
تأتي تسمية البلاد من تسمية عاصمتها التي تمتلك نفس الاسم. وتختلف الأراء  عن تسمية هذه المدينة. يعتقد البعض أن اسم تونس يعود إلى الحقبة الفينيقية  حيث أن عادةً ما تسمى المدينة بألهتها الرئيسية وفي حالة تونس فهي تانيت  [7][8]. بعض المدارس العربية رجحت أصل الكلمة إلى جذور عربية من خلال  المدينة القديمة ترشيش.[9]. كما رجح البعض الأخر أصل الكلمة إلى كلمة تينس  التي وصفها ديودورس وبوليبيوس والتي يبدو وصفها قريباً من منطقة القصبة  بضواحي تونس حالياً[9][10]. أيضاً، أشار المؤرّخ التونسي عبد الرحمان بن  خلدون إلى أصل كلمة &****;تونس&****; التي أطلقت على حاضرة شمال  إفريقيّة حيث أرجع اصلها إلى ما عرف عن المدينة من ازدهار عمراني وحيوية  اقتصادية وحركية ثقافية واجتماعية فقد أشار إلى أنّ اسم  &****;تونس&****; اشتقّ من وصف سكانها والوافدين عليها لما عرفوا  به من طيب المعاشرة وكرم الضيافة وحسن الوفادة[11]. كما يوجد تفسير أخر  يقول أن الكلمة من جذع فعل أنس الأمازيغي والذي يعني قضاء الليلة[12].مع  تغير المعنى في الزمن والمكان، قد تكون كلمة تونس أخذت معنى مخيم ليلي، أو  مخيم، أو مكان للتوقف. وهناك مراجع مكتوبة من الحضارة الرومانية القديمة  تذكر مدن قريبة بأسماء مثل تونيزا (حالياً القالة)، تونسودى (حالياً سيدي  مسكين)، تنسوت (حالياً بئر بورقبة)، تونسى (حالياً رأس الجبل). بما إن كل  هذه القرى كانت موجودة على الطرقات الرومانية، فقد كانت بلاشك تستعمل كمحطة  لتوقف والإستراحة   *التاريخ* 
عرفت تونس تاريخا يعود لعهود سحيقة إذ يعود ظهور الإنسان في المنطقة التي  تعرف اليوم بتونس إلى فترة ما قبل التاريخ، حيث تم العثور على آثار نشاط  إنساني يعود إلى العصر الحجري القديم السفلي وذلك تحديدا في موقع القطّار  والذي اكتشف فيه عالم الآثار ميشال غروي كُوماً من الحجارة مخروطي الشكل  يعتقد أنه تعبير عن معتقد ما.  
تُعدّ الحضارة القبصية (بين 10.000 و 6.000 سنة قبل الحاضر) أول مظاهر  المجتمعات الإنسانية المنظمة بالمنطقة. قام القبصيون، في العصر الحجري  الحديث، منذ 6.500 سنة قبل الحاضر، بتدجين الخرفان الماعز والثياثل والرعي  بها، فضلا عن مواصلتهم لصيد الحيوانات الأخرى، إذ يعدّ القبصيون أول الرعاة  في تاريخ الإنسانية. أظهرت بعض الأبحاث أن بعض المجتمعات القبصية قامت  بنوع من الزراعة البدائية.[16] قام القبصيون، منذ 7.000 سنة قبل الحاضر،  بصناعة أواني فخارية، التي قاموا بتطويرها في العصر الحجري الحديث، منذ  6.200 سنة قبل الحاضر، فأصبحت أواني فخارية مستدقة القاعدة: قوارير فخارية  ذات شكل مخروطي بدون عرى وقدور فخارية ذات قاعدة شبه مخروطية وغيرها. كما  قاموا أيضا باستعمال قشور بيض النعام في صناعة الأواني: قوارير بيضية الشكل  وكؤوس وأكواب وصحون.[16][17]  
ويعتبر الأمازيغ السكان الأصليين للبلاد التونسية. وقد عرفت المنطقة تعاقب  العديد من الحضارات الأخرى التي جلبتها ثروات هذه الأرض وأهمية موقعها  الاستراتيجي في قلب حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط وساعد على دخولها الانفتاح  الطبيعي لتونس وسهولة تضاريسها. ويعد قدوم الفينيقيين بداية دخول المنطقة  فترة التاريخ بتأسيسهم لدولة قرطاج.                                         مرحبا بكم في تونس المعلومات منقولة من الموقع الشهير ويكيبيديا والصور للامانة من موقع صديق وعزيز

----------

